# PLEASE HELP!!! URGENT!!! Welk Resort Timeshare



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

I recently purchased a timeshare with Welk over the weekend. I am however, having second thoughts and I am still within my cancellation period. Has anyone had any difficulty booking vactions time through II? I am becoming very skeptical based on various reviews I have seen on line.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

My husband and I recently purchased a timeshare with Welk Resorts over the weekend. I am however, having second thoughts and I am still within my cancellation period. Has anyone had any difficulty booking vactions time through II? I am becoming very skeptical based on various reviews I have seen on line. Also since we are very new to this I have no understanding of high-peak season low peak seson, flex etc. I am also skeptical of the $179.00 fee with interval exchange to trade in points. Can anyon help me? Any advise is greatly appreciated. I have until Friday to cancel. Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

You should absolutely rescind, before it is too later.

*You can buy on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.

*Anyone can have a II Acct. - you don't have to buy from the developer.

*When you exchange through II - it isn't like booking a hotel.  Exchanging is competitive - another owner has to deposit the resort/date you want, you have to beat other owners to it, and you have to have the trading power required.  It takes some time to learn the system.

*Yes - there is a fee for exchanging - that's true with all exchange companies.  That is how they make their money.

Rescind today, and then you can take your time, learn about the resale market, and make a decision that you feel comfortable with, with no pressure.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 26, 2016)

If you have any concerns, you should recind.  You have not really thought it through.  No one should buy a timeshare then decide what to do with it.  It's not like you got anything at a deal.  Deals are a dollar on eBay.  When was the last time you spent that much money on a weekend?  The next time you go there the "deal" will be there, and you will be that more knowledgeable about timeshares, and more importantly welk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 26, 2016)

The question is HOW did you buy? Did you buy resale cheaply or did you buy at the resort for lots of $$$?

If it's not resale and cheap then the answer is simple: rescind. 
If you bought resale and you had a plan that makes sense but now you're just getting cold feet and second thoughts then the answer is not as simple.

The other questions are:
What is your plan? It sounds like you want to trade it through II. Why do you want to do that? Where do you want to go? What do you want to spend?
Why are you "skeptical of the $179.00 fee with interval exchange to trade"? Were you told you could exchange without a fee? Are you skeptical that 179 sounds too low? What exactly are your worries here?


----------



## presley (Jul 26, 2016)

This website will give you an idea of how much you could buy Welk for if you cancel your current purchase.
http://www.calresale.com/


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

We bought at the resort for 12k every other year which includes a bonus week to use for the following year we get nothing. We have use of II. If we buy resale, would we be able to exhange our points to travel abroad?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> We bought at the resort for 12k every other year which includes a bonus week to use for the following year we get nothing. We have use of II. If we buy resale, would we be able to exhange our points to travel abroad?



Yes - you can make exchanges using a resale timeshare exactly like buying from the developer.

By "abroad" - what countries and what seasons would you want to travel?

I would not buy a Welk timeshare if I wanted to trade it - there are other resorts with more trading power.

You should rescind, and then do some research.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you can make exchanges using a resale timeshare exactly like buying from the developer.
> 
> By "abroad" - what countries and what seasons would you want to travel?



Italy, France and Greece-during the spring.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

Also, with resale does that offer the "bonus" week we were given when we purchased from developer?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Italy, France and Greece-during the spring.



Those are going to be difficult exchanges.  Most timeshares in those countries are in ski areas, or other remote areas - not in the cities that tourists want to visit.  That's because the people that live there want to get out of the cities for their vacations.

If this is your primary goal, you are not a good candidate to buy a timeshare.

***Please be aware that timeshare sales people will tell you WHAT EVERY YOU WANT TO HEAR, to get you to buy.  They probably told you that you could easily trade for any European location, for any date.  This is simply not true.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 26, 2016)

No bonus but if you want every year buy a every year contract.  You will still be way ahead.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you can make exchanges using a resale timeshare exactly like buying from the developer.
> 
> By "abroad" - what countries and what seasons would you want to travel?
> 
> ...



Are there any recommendations for othere resorts with more trading power?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Are there any recommendations for othere resorts with more trading power?



At this point, you should give your full attention to rescinding, and then come back and do more research.  

However, be aware that timeshares are _not ideal for visiting Europe_, so I'm not sure I would buy one for that purpose.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Italy, France and Greece-during the spring.



Be aware that in Europe, most timeshares are out in the countryside. They are for the most part not in the cities where N. Americans want to visit. That's because Europeans LIVE in cities, so when they want to vacation, they want to go to the countryside. When Europeans go to cities other than where they live, they will stay in 'pensions' or 'guesthouses' or hotels. Not timeshares.

Jim


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> At this point, you should give your full attention to rescinding, and then come back and do more research.
> 
> However, be aware that timeshares are _not ideal for visiting Europe_, so I'm not sure I would buy one for that purpose.



Denise, I appreciate your input and agree that I should look into cancelling my contract. However, in order to do that I need to gather all the facts so I can discuss this with my husband. I need to be able to give him all the options before we cancel. If we buy resale, would we be able to register with II or RCI for exchange?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Denise, I appreciate your input and agree that I should look into cancelling my contract. However, in order to do that I need to gather all the facts so I can discuss this with my husband. I need to be able to give him all the options before we cancel. If we buy resale, would we be able to register with II or RCI for exchange?



Absolutely - be sure you read all the responses above, because this has already been covered.

ANYONE who owns a timeshare can open an account with RCI or II - depending on which exchange company the resort is affiliated with.

There is no advantage to buying directly from Welk - remember, you cannot believe much of what the sales person told you.

**** What day did you sign the contract?*


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Absolutely - be sure you read all the responses above, because this has already been covered.
> 
> ANYONE who owns a timeshare can open an account with RCI or II - depending on which exchange company the resort is affiliated with.
> 
> ...



Signed the contract on 7-23-16


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

In CA, your recession letter must be mailed within 7 days of the day you signed the contract.  It doesn't matter when they receive it, but you want to mail it certified mail, so you have proof of when you mailed it.

More Info:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 26, 2016)

RESCIND!!!

Answers to your questions have already been posted above but I will answer again:
- You can use the exchange companies regardless of if you buy from the developer or resale
- Buying purely to exchange is rarely a good idea and is most successfully done by experienced timeshare owners
- There are lots of other resorts with good trading power or other points systems that might work well for you, start searching and reading here on TUG
- You can rescind now and still buy the same thing again in a few weeks/months if you decide it was a good deal (unlikely to be a good deal) because whatever they sold you is very likely to be available
- Resale is way way way way way cheaper
- There are fees for every exchange. So you pay your annual maintenance fee for the timeshare and then you pay additional fees to exchange. May sure you factor in all the costs, including tax.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 26, 2016)

For reference, here is a thread where someone is giving away their Welk ownership. How does this compare to what you just bought? Would you like to save $12k by taking over this person's ownership?

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242396


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2016)

congrats on finding us in time to save 10,000 bucks!


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> In CA, your recession letter must be mailed within 7 days of the day you signed the contract.  It doesn't matter when they receive it, but you want to mail it certified mail, so you have proof of when you mailed it.
> 
> More Info:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html



Hi Denise, 

I was wondering if you received my private message? Please let me know. 

Thank you! =)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> I was wondering if you received my private message? Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you! =)



I did - I'm sorry - I am not able to make private phone calls, but I'm happy to answer your questions here.

However, at this point, it is quite clear that you should rescind - there is no reason to continue with this purchase.

Look at it this way:  You have nothing to lose by rescinding.  If you rescind, and then do all your research and in 6 weeks decide you want to buy the same pkg., they will be more than happy to sell it to you again.
*
But I guarantee, that after you do your homework, you will buy resale, or not at all.*


----------



## rsanson (Jul 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I did - I'm sorry - I am not able to make private phone calls, but I'm happy to answer your questions here.
> 
> However, at this point, it is quite clear that you should rescind - there is no reason to continue with this purchase.
> 
> ...



No worries! =) Would we be able to do private a message by any chance?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> No worries! =) Would we be able to do private a message by any chance?



Sure - you can send me a TUG private message.  But honestly, I don't think there is anything else I can add.  It is 100% clear that you should rescind.

****If you have general questions about timesharing, exchanging, etc., please post them in this thread.  It's always good to get several opinions.*


----------



## kofori (Jul 26, 2016)

*ranson check email*

Ranson, check your email.
Thanks


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 26, 2016)

rsanson said:


> We bought at the resort for 12k every other year which includes a bonus week to use for the following year we get nothing. We have use of II. If we buy resale, would we be able to exhange our points to travel abroad?



We are former Welk points owners. As noted by others you should rescind. If you still like Welk after doing more research, you can buy on the resale market. The only benefit you don't get is the ability to rent additional nights at a discount. As I recall, it is 15% off rack rates. Not a big deal.

Mike


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

kofori said:


> Ranson, check your email.
> Thanks



Hi... sorry I don't see anything.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

kofori said:


> Ranson, check your email.
> Thanks



Got it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## davidvel (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Denise's advice is spot on. Also, as to PMs and phone calls: TUG has a wealth of knowledge from very savvy users, who gained this through both personal experience and the collective knowledge, misfortune, and mistakes of others. This is best perpetuated when posts are public for all to read and respond to. 

No offense meant to kofori or the OP, but getting a private email from someone with 10 posts on TUG, and with their own questions about purchasing Welk, and not vetting the response here publicly may not be the best course of action. Not sure why such a response to this issue needs to be private.  Of course, kofori may have great advice, we just will never know.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone familiar with the instructions/steps to rescind my contract with Welk? I'm looking in my paperwork but all I found was the notice of cancellation rights stating I must submit my request in writing. Any advise helps! 

Thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Anyone familiar with the instructions/steps to rescind my contract with Welk? I'm looking in my paperwork but all I found was the notice of cancellation rights stating I must submit my request in writing. Any advise helps!
> 
> Thank you!



Nothing specific, but if you write a simple letter- no need for anything legalese- saying that I/we bought contract #XXXXX on (Date) and will exercise our right to rescind and cancel this purchase, pursuant to state law. Please refund all money paid as down payment ASAP. Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover.

Signed__________(husband
         __________(wife)
         July 27, 2016

Ought to do it. Send this USPS Certified w/return receipt to the business office, not to the resort- where you send the junk they gave you.

Congratulations on making the proper decision. You won't regret it. You can buy us a beer after you get your refund and see us around the resort you buy resale later on.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Anyone familiar with the instructions/steps to rescind my contract with Welk? I'm looking in my paperwork but all I found was the notice of cancellation rights stating I must submit my request in writing. Any advise helps!
> 
> Thank you!



In post #19 I send you a link to a detailed article about rescinding, and it includes  sample letter - I'd start there.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Nothing specific, but if you write a simple letter- no need for anything legalese- saying that I/we bought contract #XXXXX on (Date) and will exercise our right to rescind and cancel this purchase, pursuant to state law. Please refund all money paid as down payment ASAP. Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover.
> 
> Signed__________(husband
> __________(wife)
> ...



Thank you, Jim. Do they have the right to refuse certified mail? This is my only concern that they can later turn around and say they never received it and try to hold me to the contract. I also plan on faxing everything to them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Thank you, Jim. Do they have the right to refuse certified mail? This is my only concern that they can later turn around and say they never received it and try to hold me to the contract. I also plan on faxing everything to them.



It doesn't matter what they say - you only have to prove that you SENT it.

Please be sure you read the article in post #19.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> In post #19 I send you a link to a detailed article about rescinding, and it includes  sample letter - I'd start there.



Thank you, Denise. I did see it and have my letter typed up and ready to go. I was just wondering if I should send it via certified mail. Please see my response to Jim.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> Thank you, Denise. I did see it and have my letter typed up and ready to go. I was just wondering if I should send it via certified mail. Please see my response to Jim.



In post #33, Jim wrote to send it via certified mail - so does the article.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> In post #33, Jim wrote to send it via certified mail - so does the article.



What would happen if they refuse the certified mail? Has this happend before?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> What would happen if they refuse the certified mail? Has this happend before?



I strongly doubt that Welk would refuse a Certified letter. Westgate, maybe, some Mexican outfits, possibly, but not Welk. Actually it doesn't matter, because what counts is that you have the receipt that you SENT the letter. Their honoring the rescission is not a courtesy to you, IT'S THE LAW. They MUST comply.

Jim


----------



## Penguinthechicken (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> What would happen if they refuse the certified mail? Has this happend before?



You can always fax it too, the fax number is next to their address on the cancellation page...


----------



## davidvel (Jul 27, 2016)

rsanson said:


> What would happen if they refuse the certified mail? Has this happend before?


If they refuse it then it will be returned to you, and you'll have even better proof of how dirty they are.


----------



## rsanson (Jul 28, 2016)

*Contract Rescinded!!!*

Faxed and certified mailed today... 

Now what?

Any advice for buying resale? Things to consider and be aware of?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2016)

absolutely, start reading reading reading!

http://advice.tug2.net

and the stickies up at the top of the newbies forum!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2016)

"What should I buy" questions for newbies:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742

TUG Advice Page:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml


----------



## rsanson (Jul 28, 2016)

Perfect!!! 

Thank you guys so much for all your help!!!


----------



## KrayzieCD (Jun 26, 2017)

Good read.  I also recently rescinded a Welk purchase, on the very next day to be exact.  I seriously can't believe these people are still in business with the way they deceive you by withholding all types of information.  They don't inform you of your 7 day rescission period, and a lot of other details about the contract.  

Anyhow I already faxed and sent USPS certified mail rescission letters.  I was sent proof of reception of these via email.  But I saw in another thread that the binder needs to be sent back.  I haven't received any instructions to do so yet.  I've emailed the same quality assurance person who sent me the cancellation confirmation email about mailing back the binder.   I assume they also want their flash drive that the public report was stored on.  In the other thread I read the OP said he mailed that back to the same place he sent the rescission letter.  But that thread is almost 5 years old now.  Can anyone who also recently rescinded a Welk purchase chime in on this?  

Can't wait till this whole process is over with.  I read negative review after negative review of people who were duped into buying Welk timeshares hours after we made our purchase.  Thank God for the internet!  But I didn't find this site until just now, about 9 days after signing.  Thank God that the flash drive where they had the huge public report has the 7 day rescission policy smack dab on page 1.  Didn't even read the rest, just printed that out and sent it in pronto.   I joined this site so I could do what I intended to do with the Welk time share:  take some affordable vacations.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 26, 2017)

rsanson said:


> What would happen if they refuse the certified mail? Has this happend before?



From a legal perspective it would not matter if they refused it. You exercised your right to rescind and your certified mail receipt is proof you did so. Case closed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2017)

KrayzieCD said:


> Good read.  I also recently rescinded a Welk purchase, on the very next day to be exact.  I seriously can't believe these people are still in business with the way they deceive you by withholding all types of information.  They don't inform you of your 7 day rescission period, and a lot of other details about the contract.
> 
> Anyhow I already faxed and sent USPS certified mail rescission letters.  I was sent proof of reception of these via email.  But I saw in another thread that the binder needs to be sent back.  I haven't received any instructions to do so yet.  I've emailed the same quality assurance person who sent me the cancellation confirmation email about mailing back the binder.   I assume they also want their flash drive that the public report was stored on.  In the other thread I read the OP said he mailed that back to the same place he sent the rescission letter.  But that thread is almost 5 years old now.  Can anyone who also recently rescinded a Welk purchase chime in on this?
> 
> Can't wait till this whole process is over with.  I read negative review after negative review of people who were duped into buying Welk timeshares hours after we made our purchase.  Thank God for the internet!  But I didn't find this site until just now, about 9 days after signing.  Thank God that the flash drive where they had the huge public report has the 7 day rescission policy smack dab on page 1.  Didn't even read the rest, just printed that out and sent it in pronto.   I joined this site so I could do what I intended to do with the Welk time share:  take some affordable vacations.




glad this thread led you to finding us!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2017)

> No worries! =) Would we be able to do private a message by any chance?



The great thing about TUG is that you can post your questions in the forums and benefit from the expertise of many different people, so I recommend that you post your questions right here.


----------



## Kunwar Singh (Oct 2, 2017)

KrayzieCD said:


> Good read.  I also recently rescinded a Welk purchase, on the very next day to be exact.  I seriously can't believe these people are still in business with the way they deceive you by withholding all types of information.  They don't inform you of your 7 day rescission period, and a lot of other details about the contract.
> 
> Anyhow I already faxed and sent USPS certified mail rescission letters.  I was sent proof of reception of these via email.  But I saw in another thread that the binder needs to be sent back.  I haven't received any instructions to do so yet.  I've emailed the same quality assurance person who sent me the cancellation confirmation email about mailing back the binder.   I assume they also want their flash drive that the public report was stored on.  In the other thread I read the OP said he mailed that back to the same place he sent the rescission letter.  But that thread is almost 5 years old now.  Can anyone who also recently rescinded a Welk purchase chime in on this?
> 
> Can't wait till this whole process is over with.  I read negative review after negative review of people who were duped into buying Welk timeshares hours after we made our purchase.  Thank God for the internet!  But I didn't find this site until just now, about 9 days after signing.  Thank God that the flash drive where they had the huge public report has the 7 day rescission policy smack dab on page 1.  Didn't even read the rest, just printed that out and sent it in pronto.   I joined this site so I could do what I intended to do with the Welk time share:  take some affordable vacations.




Hi,
What is the exact address to send the Letter to rescind. I am in the same boat as you and bought one yesterday in Welk Branson and need to send rescinding letter in mail today.

Thanks,
Kunwar.


----------



## KrayzieCD (Oct 2, 2017)

Kunwar Singh said:


> Hi,
> What is the exact address to send the Letter to rescind. I am in the same boat as you and bought one yesterday in Welk Branson and need to send rescinding letter in mail today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kunwar.


The address to send the rescission letter is in your contract.  If they gave it to you in paper form in the giant binder it should be a form that already has the address pre-printed.  If they gave you the contract on a zip file then it is on one of those pages.  There are A LOT of pages but for me, it was at the very beginning of one of the sections.  The address is there on a form that says rescission letter.  I included a picture of what ours looked like.  I would think yours  would look similar, but might have an address somewhere in Missouri.  Make sure you send it via USPS return receipt.  

Glad to see people doing research and realizing what an absolute rip off and scam this thing is.  Sad part is, I still see their stand set up at the local amusement park. People getting roped in by lies on a daily basis.


----------



## Kunwar Singh (Oct 2, 2017)

KrayzieCD said:


> The address to send the rescission letter is in your contract.  If they gave it to you in paper form in the giant binder it should be a form that already has the address pre-printed.  If they gave you the contract on a zip file then it is on one of those pages.  There are A LOT of pages but for me, it was at the very beginning of one of the sections.  The address is there on a form that says rescission letter.  I included a picture of what ours looked like.  I would think yours  would look similar, but might have an address somewhere in Missouri.  Make sure you send it via USPS return receipt.
> 
> Glad to see people doing research and realizing what an absolute rip off and scam this thing is.  Sad part is, I still see their stand set up at the local amusement park. People getting roped in by lies on a daily basis.



Thanks a lot, Now they do not include this letter anymore. Also, they have deleted this page in the flash drive. This makes the address selection very vague.


----------



## KrayzieCD (Oct 2, 2017)

Kunwar Singh said:


> Thanks a lot, Now they do not include this letter anymore. Also, they have deleted this page in the flash drive. This makes the address selection very vague.



I don't know if the laws are different in Missouri or what.  But in our contract it stated that the rescission info MUST be included in the public report by the developer.  On the zip drive contents, did you see any file name that said public report?  If so look in there.  

If you can't find it I suggest you use the exact format that the OP of this thread used for his letter.  Basically just a short letter listing your account number and the names on the account and saying you wish to rescind the purchase of the timeshare.  Then have the names of the purchasers printed out and both of you sign under the names.  And make sure the date is clearly listed and matches the date you mailed off the form via USPS certified return receipt.  

As for the address I'd say to be safe fax in a copy of this letter to whatever locations you see a fax number for.  Try the Branson Welk location, try the Escondido CA location also since I believe that is their headquarters.  For mailing it if they don't have a clear Missouri address in there I'd mail it to the Escondido CA location.  

Try to call one of the numbers they gave you.  Might take some bouncing around (another sign that this is a giant scam).  For me I was able to get a call back when I threatened to cancel.  Then when the manager called I informed him that I was absolutely gonna cancel. They try to offer you some super discount after that but don't fall for that crap.  Just tell him you'd like to cancel and ask for an address and fax number to do so.  Once you get confirmation from the PO that your letter was received call this same person and ask for an email stating that they received your cancellation letter.  I did all of that and it definitely put my mind more at ease until I got my REAL confirmation: a refund of the sizeable down payment I had made.  Refund takes between 2-3 weeks.

Good luck and if you have any more questions I'm all ears.


----------



## KrayzieCD (Oct 2, 2017)

Here is the Escondido address and fax number, in case you can't find any other address.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2017)

be sure to report to both your states AGs office, as well as the AGs office in the state you bought in...that the rescission information was not included or clear in your contract.

do not believe for one second that it was "accidental" vs deliberate.


----------



## Coastal (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow thank you to this forum... I got suckered yesterday at welk.... Rescinding today.  Phew!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2017)

and the OP has something else to be thankful for...that the posted their story and you found it in time to also save a fortune!

congrats!


----------



## Coastal (Nov 28, 2017)

And rescinded... Out... They all of a sudden had 0 percent Financing, and stories about how it was the best purchase they ever made.  But they were all very polite about the cancellation.


----------

